# The Speed Demon



## SifuPhil (Nov 23, 2012)

​
Ethel loves  to charge around the nursing home in her wheelchair, taking corners on  one wheel and getting up to a maximum speed on the long corridors.

              Everybody tolerates each other, and some of the men have actually been known to join in.

              The other day, Ethel was speeding up a corridor when a  door opened and Mad Mike stepped out of his room with his arm  outstretched, "STOP!" he said in a firm voice. "Have you got a license  for that thing?"

              Ethel fished around in her handbag and pulled out a Kit  Kat wrapper and held it up to him. "OK" he said, and away Ethel sped  down the hall.

              As she took the corner near the TV lounge on one wheel,  Weird William popped out in front of her and shouted, "STOP! Have you  got proof of insurance?"

              Ethel dug into her handbag, pulled out a beer coaster and  held it up to him. William nodded and said, "Carry on, mam."

              As Ethel neared the final corridor before the front door,  Bonkers Brian stepped out in front of her, stark naked, holding a very  sizeable erection in his hand.

              "Oh, no!" said Ethel, "Not the Breathalyzer again!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2012)

Heard that one before....soooo bad!


----------

